# can someone identify this one ?



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

i can't find anything about this turtle, please help me out.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ill ask My friend Toirtis about this one, hell know for sure.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> can someone identify this one ?, turtle


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Death in # said:


> > can someone identify this one ?, turtle
> 
> 
> :nod:


 huh?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont know about the turtle, but I identify the strange creature in the third picture as a crazy dutchman!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I dont know about the turtle, but I identify the strange creature in the third picture as a crazy dutchman!


 hahahah that's a crazy friend of mine







he 0wns in reptiles but didn't know what kind of turtle this is ..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

don't know what kind it is..but it has very nice marking


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Crock keeper will tell ya when he gets on


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I could be wrong but that looks alot like a Terrapene coahuila
or Aquatic box turtle


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Nah thats not it
Here have fun
http://www.chelonia.org/byspecies.htm


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

whoa







i didn't know there where so much speecies ... geeeezzzz

thnx !


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've seen this species before. That list doesn't have any names familiar to me, though.... I think it's South American.


----------

